# PLAYSTATION TEASES "THE REVEAL OF SOMETHING NEW"



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What this could be ? ps5? or.......
> 
> http://m.ca.ign.com/articles/2017/08/21/playstation-teases-the-reveal-of-something-new


----------

